# Glue-line with hand held router



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Good day 

I don't have a planer and when I have to make the "glue line" for panel glue-up, I'm using the router with straight edge like many others. 

But, I don't like all the measuring so I made some small "Locators" that helps me to position and clamp the straight edge in seconds.

With the "Locators", I can choose the thickness that I want to remove starting from zero. 

The bad news is, that you have to make separate pair for every bit diameter...I'm using usually 10 mm (3/8") bit.

Regards
niki


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Niki, you are very good. Perhaps you could produce some DVDs to sell. Or make an ebook.
johnep


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

You are inspiring me to label everything - and clearly.

Q: Are you flipping alternate boards to offset any minute angle differences? i.e., Not routing at a perfect 90 degrees?


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you so much

Johnep
DVD or ebook is too much "Hi-tech" for an old guy like me that still operates Windows 98 with 266 MHZ processor and 3 (yes, three) GB hard drive....

Dave
You are correct.... you can try and route two boards from the same side and if you get perfect glue-line, it means that your router base is at 90° to the bit and you can route (joint) all the boards from the same side.

Regards
niki


----------

